# How Many Hours Do You Sleep Per Day?



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

How many hours do you sleep per day, including naps.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Now a days usually about 6hrs.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

About 6 hours during the week and 8 hours on the weekend.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

About seven or eight, and if I have a nap, that's another hour/two hours.

I wonder what the people who usually sleep for 0 hours a day are like.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

12 hours? Jesus, thats half a day


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ever since I've gotten into a routine my body wakes up automatically at about six hours of sleep.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Average of seven hours


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

On average it would be around 10.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

9 on the weekend, 5-6 on weekdays


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Usually six to eight hours.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

Good question.

I always, _always_ sleep _at least_ 9 hours.

If I can, I'll sleep longer.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Anywhere from 0-7 during the weekdays, 0-8 during the weekend. I go to bed and wake up at exactly the same time each day, and I do not take naps; the amount of sleep I get (or don't get) just depends on how long it takes me to fall asleep, whether I can fall asleep, and whether I can get back to sleep when I wake up after a couple of hours.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

These days I'm lucky to get more than six hours sleep at night. Too many things are going around in my head and no matter how early I go to bed, I can still be awake at midnight. For some reason I find it largely impossible to sleep much earlier than that..

Due to work, I need to be up at around 6:30am and I'm often hearing other movement in the house before that, which wakes me up. So, I'm usually not much better than being what could best be described as a 'zombie state' until at least 9am. Not even black coffee (my first drink at work), wakes me up much... :yawn

At the weekends I can doze-off in the mid-afternoon but it's literally only for a few minutes at a time before I wake myself up, drift off for another few minutes, wake myself up again e.t.c... 

I do try and lie in on Saturday and Sunday just to rest more, but I’m often awake by 7-7:30am anyway...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Usualy about 7-8 hours, maybe less if I'm looking at something on the computer and don't want to go to bed.



Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what the people who usually sleep for 0 hours a day are like.


They float around in an iron lung contraption, with constant 100% consiousness.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It's usually been around 8, if I wasn't having trouble sleeping. Most of these days I do, so it's around 7 or less (3-4) if it's particularly bad. My sleep schedule has become really messed up, because I always want to go take a nap the instant I get home because of how exhausted I always feel from school, so it keeps me from getting to sleep when I actually need to.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

9 hours. It can be hard for me to function on less because of my medication.


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

6-7 on weekdays. 9-10 on weekends


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

11+ hours most of the time. I usually sleep around 4~5 am and crash till 3~5 pm.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

It really depends on the day. Sometimes I sleep for about 6 hours but other times I sleep for 8 or 9 hours. Even when I go to work it varies really.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Between 5-7. I can sleep how long i want but my body refuses. Idk if it's sleeping problems bc of mental stuff, getting older and needing less, going to bed too late, or a mix of it all. It sucks though. I used to be able to sleep 8-10 hours back when i was in school. Never been a nap person unless i have a really bad headache. Naps make me feel ill and ruins my day sadly,


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Weekdays = 4 to 5 hours

Weekends = 12+ hours (Yes, I'm serious. I crash on the weekends.)


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

About 4-6 hour i cant sleep lately even after a hard day work


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Around 7 to 9 hours depending on circumstances.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

no less than 16 preferably


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Between 4 and 6 hours in general. Sometimes 7-8.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Usually about 6-7 at night, and then 2 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

6, though 7 seems to be the magic number for me if I want to be fully rested.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Varies wildly, but averages to about 2 hours. Yes, I know.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6 usually, 8 on Saturdays, and a 1 hour nap on Sundays.

Occasionally, I will slip a 20 minute nap on some days, but they have not been happening lately.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About 4 or 5


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

I spent most of high school sleeping 5 or less hours(I became addicted to video games trying to find a method of escapism). Nowadays I don't feel well if I don't sleep 6-8 hours on weekdays and 10-11 hours on weekends. 

During summer vacations when I was particularly depressed I used to sleep 10-11 hours every day.


----------



## Meero (Dec 13, 2011)

Anywhere from 4-10 hours. I really feel like sleep plays a huge part in my social anxiety. Days I tend to sleep better which isn't usually the case, are most likely going to be better days for me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/sleep-how-many-hours-of-it-do-you-get-per-1733017/

not voting on this one. -.-


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Since I finished HS there has been no stress and I get 9-10 hours


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what the people who usually sleep for 0 hours a day are like.












Prob like this guy lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

probably 16+ hours bc i hate myself. i'm literally lying on my bed about 95% of the time since school got out for break.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I've always gotten atleast 8 hours not matter crummy or stressful my day was or how out of wacky my sleeping cycle was at the time. I consider this a blessing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

about 7 hours on most school days. i go to bed pretty early (10 pm) on school nights because i value my sleep and sleep is my fav part of life tbh. i wake up at 6:20am bc it takes me at least an hour to get up, though if i set my alarm later, i run the risk of oversleeping... can't win smh

on non schooldays i sleep for a solid 9-10 hours for the most part. usually get to sleep around 12-1am, wake up at 9am, and attempt to go back to sleep, not usually getting out of bed until 12-1pm. rn i'm on school holidays and i've been getting like 11 hours of sleep lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

1-3. Then 40+ without. Then maybe up to 12 hours after that. Then I get up for a couple hours and then 1-3 again. Guesstimation. The combos change, I guess.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

About five now. My medication is messing with my sleep.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

More than one. Less than 20. (You can probably figure it out if you stalk me on SAS)


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

4-8


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

I average 5-6 hours


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually sleep about 6-7 hours


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

It always varies. Around 8 hours the weekends, around 6 hours during the week, and around 4 hours when I can't fall asleep.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess average about 6 hours a day. I'm trying to condition myself to sleep 4 hours a day.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*always awake at 7*

first few minutes checking basic essentials. All the news for my day, gathering info, can be done in 10 mins

lots of the day asleep

to bed 10pm - midnight or later

Life was perfect when I had a job to do. Busy

up at 6am. in London by 9am. Always home at 8pm. emergency snack & sleep
to be ready for 6am


----------

